# TSG 2: The $1000 Show



## TechGuy

_Mike and Dan discuss MIT students hacking into the Boston subway, Homeland Security taking your notebook computer, and the $1000 iPhone application.
_
*Download the MP3 or Subscribe to the Show for Free! *

Welcome to the second episode of the Tech Support Guy Show, an audio podcast that will be released at least once a month. You can now subscribe to the show using iTunes! Just search for "Tech Support Guy" in the iTunes Music Store. (Don't worry, it's free!) If you're so inclined, check out http://feeds.techguy.org/TechSupportGuyShow for other ways to subscribe.

Unfortunately, Brian wasn't able to join us for this episode of the Tech Support Guy Show, but we expect to have him back for another episode later this month.

Thanks very much to Dan for his great intro music and for mixing the end product! Check out his band's site at www.cryptoglitch.com

*Your hosts are:*

Mike Cermak (TechGuy)
Dan McCarthy (linuxphile)

*Links in order of appearance:*

"Legal flap over Defcon talk exposes divide on disclosing security flaws"
http://www.computerworld.com/action...ewArticleBasic&articleId=9112698&pageNumber=1

"Anatomy of a Subway Hack" (slideshow by MIT students)
http://www-tech.mit.edu/V128/N30/subway/Defcon_Presentation.pdf

Defcon Conference
http://www.defcon.org/

"MIT Students Gagged by Federal Court Judge" (from the EFF)
http://www.eff.org/press/archives/2008/08/09

"Homeland Security Authorizes Laptop Searches at U.S. Boarders"
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/739988-homeland-security-authorizes-laptop-searches.html

Actual Government "Policy Regarding Border Search of Information"
http://www.cbp.gov/linkhandler/cgov/travel/admissability/search_authority.ctt/search_authority.pdf

"Doing something illegal? Encrypt your files!"
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/662594-doing-something-illegal-encrypt-your.html

"Judge: Man can't be forced to divulge encryption passphrase"
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13578_3-9834495-38.html?tag=nefd.top

Password Recovery Speeds
http://www.lockdown.co.uk/?pg=combi&s=articles

Microsoft BitLocker Drive Encryption
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/aa905065.aspx

TrueCrypt Software
http://www.truecrypt.org/

"Android phone may launch with T-Mobile this fall"
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/pos...ne-may-launch-through-t-mobile-this-fall.html

"Verizon: LiMo Linux Is More Open Then Android"
http://www.informationweek.com/blog/main/archives/2008/05/verizon_limo_li.html

"Who would pay $1,000 for an iPhone application?"
http://blogs.abcnews.com/aheadofthecurve/2008/08/who-would-pay-1.html


----------



## TechGuy

We'd sure love to have some feedback on this show! Let us know what you think about the MIT students, the search and seizure of your electronics, or whatever is on your mind!

Call and leave a short voice message by calling *1-800-874-6931*. If you don't want your voice on the show, just reply here or email your comments to [email protected].

Thanks!!


----------



## jp1203

I liked the last one Mike, but haven't gotten around to listening to this yet. I've got quite a distance to take the mountain bike tomorrow, so I'll take along the mp3 player and put it on that.


----------



## ~Candy~

Search and seizure.

Idiots. All I can say is IDIOTS.

Don't they HAVE SOMETHING better to do???????????????? LIKE PROTECTING US FROM TERRORISTS???????????????




Oh, yeah, I forgot....anyone who travels with an electronic device (or God forbid, creams, liquids or gels  ) ARE terrorists 

By the way, I'd be curious to see how our airport security "terrorists" are affecting our national tourism. Why come here, when you can go somewhere else without being "shaken down." 















Now, do you wanna hear how I REALLY FEEL?


----------



## new tech guy

AcaCandy said:


> Search and seizure.
> 
> Idiots. All I can say is IDIOTS.
> 
> Don't they HAVE SOMETHING better to do???????????????? LIKE PROTECTING US FROM TERRORISTS???????????????
> 
> Oh, yeah, I forgot....anyone who travels with an electronic device (or God forbid, creams, liquids or gels  ) ARE terrorists
> 
> By the way, I'd be curious to see how our airport security "terrorists" are affecting our national tourism. Why come here, when you can go somewhere else without being "shaken down."
> 
> Now, do you wanna hear how I REALLY FEEL?


Atcually, when you leave for another country from the states, its quite amusing how they do things, if you leave here to another country, you just go through your own customs (traveled out of the country so im speaking from experience) you go through only the US customs, however coming home, you go through customs twice and both times u go through the exact same deal, one is the visiting country's customs and the other is our own customs for the US. So its quite amusing really.

Also the statement about the kiddie porn on the guy's computer i think would create probable cause for search


----------



## ~Candy~

new tech guy said:


> Atcually, when you leave for another country from the states, its quite amusing how they do things, if you leave here to another country, you just go through your own customs (*traveled out of the country so im speaking from experience*) you go through only the US customs


You don't have to go through Customs to leave the country  Well, maybe if you're leaving from New Jersey, as that IS A DIFFERENT country 

Good to know you've traveled out of the country though and are speaking from experience........


----------



## jp1203

new tech guy said:


> Atcually, when you leave for another country from the states, its quite amusing how they do things, if you leave here to another country, you just go through your own customs (traveled out of the country so im speaking from experience) you go through only the US customs, however coming home, you go through customs twice and both times u go through the exact same deal, one is the visiting country's customs and the other is our own customs for the US. So its quite amusing really.
> 
> Also the statement about the kiddie porn on the guy's computer i think would create probable cause for search


See, I wouldn't know anything like that because the furthest away from here I've ever been is just a bit past Boston in very lower Maine to the east and Albany, NY to the west.

I've still got to listen to this one, I'm working every day almost all day till Wednesday, so I won't have time to sit an hour until at least then. Oh well, at least it'll be a nice hefty paycheck.


----------



## new tech guy

AcaCandy said:


> You don't have to go through Customs to leave the country  Well, maybe if you're leaving from New Jersey, as that IS A DIFFERENT country
> 
> Good to know you've traveled out of the country though and are speaking from experience........


Well not for me to be a different country, but try state  .

Anyway sorry for that and i traveled by air if that changes anything. And was that last statment meant as a good thing or bad thing?


----------



## ~Candy~

I was simply trying to correct your misinformation. Traveling by air, land or sea, you don't have to clear U.S. Customs when leaving.


----------



## JohnWill

I know when I go to Mexico ( I think that's a different country ), I just hit Mexican customs when I get there.


----------



## ~Candy~

JohnWill said:


> I know when I go to Mexico ( I think that's a different country ), I just hit Mexican customs when I get there.


Yep, pretty much the way it works. And you PRAY for the GREEN LIGHT 

U.S. Customs could care less that you are LEAVING. Of course, I suspect that will begin to change with all of the new spying laws, and the errosion of personal privacy. I read an article the other day that Mexico was working on a cell phone database. Of course cell phones are the standard tools of the trade for kidnapping, drug dealing, etc. there. Not sure how they plan to keep up on the 'bad' guys who change cell phones more often than underwear.....but, guess we'll see.


----------



## new tech guy

Yup air is the same, you just go through the passport check for their country's customs and then you go through both returning to your home country. But im sorry for the misinfo. .


----------



## JohnWill

I've never gotten the red light in Mexico, how bad is it?


----------



## ~Candy~

It depends on what's in your luggage


----------



## Couriant

AcaCandy said:


> I was simply trying to correct your misinformation. Traveling by air, land or sea, you don't have to clear U.S. Customs when leaving.


I would have assumed you would go through customs if you need declare goods?


----------



## TechGuy

I think you missed the last two words of Candy's sentence -- "when leaving." When _leaving _the US, you don't have to clear US customs. When entering another country, you will need to clear that country's customs.

So, the discussion we're having here about US customs checking computers really only applies to those _entering_ the US, not those _leaving_.


----------



## Couriant

hmm then I guess it was the way I thought about it.

Now being a brit here in the US, I do know that I did go through customs on the way in, but not the other way. The reason for my assumption was due to when I worked for a tech selling company, people leaving the country with goods would have to go through customs to declare it and get their tax back from the Chamber of Commerce of the goods purchased. 

Again, it was my interpretation... so I guess we are talking about something different?

Forgive my ignorance on this subject  still learning...


----------



## ~Candy~

Couriant said:


> I would have assumed you would go through customs if you need declare goods?


Now, being a "foreigner" --- you would have to turn in your I-94 form, so YOU WOULD have to "visit" U.S. Customs prior to leaving. If those forms aren't turned back in, you will have a "little issue" when trying to enter the U.S. again.


----------



## ~Candy~

new tech guy said:


> Yup air is the same, you just go through the passport check for their country's customs and then you go through both returning to your home country. But im sorry for the misinfo. .


To elaborate on that, I don't have to clear Mexican customs when leaving Mexico. ONLY the U.S. when returning. Mexico doesn't care what I take out of the country, unless it's a small child, and of course, they do the same thing we do when taking children out of the country.


----------

